# PTON - PELOTON



## snowbird (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone hold this? Or use their products? Stock took a hit today - might be a buying opportunity. 

I don't use their products but have friends who swear by the bikes, which anecdotally supports the on-going high demand for the company's products.

Thoughts?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

They just launched treadmills.
Honestly to me it seems like they managed to get good instructors and bring the gym energy home, which is a huge deal.

I'd like to see a cost breakdown on product vs subscription revenue, and a valuation on that.

I don't know if theyll be able to get into other gym activities, it's a strong brand, so more class types, and weights etc, could be good.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

It looks good for maybe at least a trade. P/S of 8.2 ,sales growing at ~ 80% for the next 2 yrs, GP 43% . Stock was pounded today about 15% to ~ $81 US , price target ~ $150. Stockcalc has it ~ 29% undervalued right now.


----------



## Flugzeug (Aug 15, 2018)

They stopped selling the treadmills and issued a recall on them. A child died and 70+ people have been injured using the treadmills recently. Don’t know enough about the company, or the stock, to know what kind of hit that means. Could be a momentum trade in the near term.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Wow, that good of a track-record on their product? And I thought their ads were bad already ... so hype ... ee.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Wow, that good of a track-record on their product? And I thought their ads were bad already ... so hype ... ee.


Maybe this ad is more your style (SNL spoof)?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Flugzeug said:


> They stopped selling the treadmills and issued a recall on them. A child died and 70+ people have been injured using the treadmills recently. Don’t know enough about the company, or the stock, to know what kind of hit that means. Could be a momentum trade in the near term.


Well treadmills are dangerous in general.
Kids should never be around an operating treadmill, precor treadmills come with a startup password to protect against accidental activation

I'm not sure if they peleton treadmills are any more or less dangerous.

Looks like the issue is that they failed to screw on the touchscreen properly. Honestly this is amateur hour stuff.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Wow, that good of a track-record on their product? And I thought their ads were bad already ... so hype ... ee.


I thought you had to live in a beautiful, spacious home, with great views, to own a Peleton?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> I thought you had to live in a beautiful, spacious home, with great views, to own a Peleton?


 ... or a $2M and up penthouse.... LMAO.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Maybe this ad is more your style (SNL spoof)?


 ... could be but any ad with a word so much starting with "Pel", I would SKIP, faster than you can say hi. Youtube are loaded with those crap ads and those narcissist actors.


----------

